
Ask HN: How do you manage your emails? - RMPR
I had at most 10 emails per week, and it was very easy to manage, but I recently subscribed to three high volume mailing lists of open source projects I like&#x2F;want to contribute to and I feel overwhelmed.
======
verdverm
Gmail labels, filters, and shortcuts / hotkeys (no mouse when processing
email, >2x speedup)

------
mkbkn
Labels/filters. Read, take notes, reply and delete. This has a slight learning
curve.

